# Town Flag



## tolisamarie (Jun 23, 2014)

What is your town flag? Mine is a picture of my dachshund doggie, Precious. 

Show me yours!!


----------



## TeeTee (Jun 23, 2014)

I designed my own original crest with a "H" embedded on a shield. I have two swords cross between the shield and a spade. The background is red and white checkers.


----------



## Titi (Jun 23, 2014)

OMG I love it, it's so cuuuute!
Mine is the logo of the infamous spaceship Serenity.
Because my town's name is Serenity, I thought it was a nice ref.

I just realized I don't have a proper screenie of it, you can see most of it on this one though:


----------



## Uffe (Jun 23, 2014)

Here is mine. I have plenty more in my signature.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jun 23, 2014)

Don't ask me why it has anything to do with my town. It doesn't. I just put it as that one day and never changed it


----------



## tolisamarie (Jun 23, 2014)

Great ideas! Titi, my husband and I are Firefly fans too!


----------



## dragonair (Jun 23, 2014)

I tried to make a amethyst looking kind of thing to match my town!
It's really just the diamond from Minecraft with a quilted background and a different color scheme.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 23, 2014)

Well, I don't have a picture but my flag is currently Toadette, love her!


----------



## Titi (Jun 23, 2014)

tolisamarie said:


> Great ideas! Titi, my husband and I are Firefly fans too!



Yay, fellow browncoats! High5.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Here's mine as made by the lovely Uffe. Thanks again!


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jun 23, 2014)

Here's mine!


----------



## Geoni (Jun 23, 2014)

I made my flag to be like one of those color tunnels and decided to go with black due to the theme I want to have in the future. Also, eew rain.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 23, 2014)

In my first town it's Nonon Jakuzure and in second one Francine xD


----------



## Birdinator (Jun 23, 2014)

I haven't changed mine


----------



## groovymayor (Jun 23, 2014)

Mine is the Stark flag from Game of Thrones. So doesn't fit my town name and pastel paths tbh.


----------



## Ankhes (Jun 23, 2014)

Uffe made mine, too!  I don't want to upload a pic because it's not mine to do so with, but it has a lovely teal rose on a black background.  It is in honour of my paternal grandmother, Mae, and my late father told me she always loved teal (or sea-green back in her day) and roses.

I love love love the flag!  Uffe is awesome!

And Tolisamarie...that is indeed PRECIOUS!  <3


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 24, 2014)

Muh flag- sorta. It's got sort of a cat thing going on- plus red and gold, which are "my" colors, and a little fun Roman numeral bonus at the bottom.

I think it's fun. I'd like to make something simpler, but every time I try, it just looks- not so great.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 24, 2014)

Here's the town flag of LalaLand


----------



## Ankhes (Jun 24, 2014)

These are all pretty nice.  LalaLand's is adorable with the butterfly.  Nice job, everybody, from what I can see.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 24, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> These are all pretty nice.  LalaLand's is adorable with the butterfly.  Nice job, everybody, from what I can see.



Thanks so much! The wings took me forever lol!


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 24, 2014)

the default rose because I need a Japanese type of flag that isn't just the Japan flag. c.c


----------



## Ankhes (Jun 24, 2014)

Luna_Solara said:


> Thanks so much! The wings took me forever lol!



You did it yourself?  Cool!  I really need to try at least a simple design.  Surely the QR machine isn't THAT scary...  Or is it?


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 24, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> You did it yourself?  Cool!  I really need to try at least a simple design.  Surely the QR machine isn't THAT scary...  Or is it?



I did make it myself! I didn't make the flag with the QR machine (not a Pro design), but I have used it for other things and it's not scary at all!


----------



## Wistolf (Jun 24, 2014)

*I've designed a flag or two in my time with New Leaf.
The top left is mine, for the town Odawara. I was on a huge Rewrite kick at the time New Leaf launched so it spawned my town theme from the start.

The others are ones that I created for friends.*


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine is a red oak, to match my town name. I will get an image soon.


----------



## Silvery (Jun 24, 2014)

Here's my town flag.


----------



## Ankhes (Jun 24, 2014)

These are all very nice!  Luna_Solara, you have talent.  Wistolf, you're really getting the hang of it, I'd say.  Those are pretty nice! My personal faves of those are the far right of each row.  But you said you made them for friends, so each one has a meaning for that friend that I wouldn't know.  I just picked the ones that jumped out at me.  

Nice work, everybody!  I'll really have to get over my QR phobia and give it a shot sometime even if it is for something as simple as a heart or a circle.  Gah...it can't be THAT awful!  You all have proven that.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 24, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> These are all very nice!  Luna_Solara, you have talent.  Wistolf, you're really getting the hang of it, I'd say.  Those are pretty nice! My personal faves of those are the far right of each row.  But you said you made them for friends, so each one has a meaning for that friend that I wouldn't know.  I just picked the ones that jumped out at me.
> 
> Nice work, everybody!  I'll really have to get over my QR phobia and give it a shot sometime even if it is for something as simple as a heart or a circle.  Gah...it can't be THAT awful!  You all have proven that.



Thanks so much Ankhes! You totally should try the QR machine!


----------



## moonchu (Jun 24, 2014)

mine is a moon haha ughh i love space.
i would post a photograph but i am way too lazy right now heh


----------



## NSFW (Jun 24, 2014)

wings of freedom (SNK) flag


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 24, 2014)

I drew the top 2/3rds of this picture for my flag 






It turned out well.. I'm glad it did 'cos it took me 3 hours to complete, ha


----------



## Ankhes (Jun 24, 2014)

Luna_Solara said:


> Thanks so much Ankhes! You totally should try the QR machine!



You know what...I will!  I have no clue what I'll try to make, but I may as well give it a shot.  So either later tonight or tomorrow I can update here if it isn't TOO embarrassing!  Or I may just show you all anyways.  Of course that also means I have to have my hubby show me how to upload pics from the SD card.  I SWEAR he keeps me so tech-challenged just so that I have to rely on him more!


----------



## Reese (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine is the horse_ebooks picture if anyone knows/remembers that twitter account lmao.... I made it that shortly after I started, thinking it'd just be temporary until I came up with something better... almost a year later and it's still my flag. I've just accepted it as my permanent flag, it'd feel weird to change it now haha

Edit: just realized it's visible in my sig pic


----------

